# pigeons can't find new home



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

i moved the pigeons coop from the front to the back yard, bout 80yards maybe.... it's been a month or so i thought they'd be ok, theyre not.... they are hanging out where it used to be... any suggestions? this is just happening right now. almost dark. thanks. matt.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Go to the new loft and do whatever you normally do when you feed them. Shake the food can. Whistle, or whatever you normally do. "Here pigi pigi's.

It may work. If not, they will figure it out tomorrow if you do the above.


----------

